# Wife on LTVP wants to do some consulting/freelance work. Best way to do this?



## Ak1nza (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi. I am a Singaporean Citizen and my wife has just received her LTVP. She has some offers for consultant/freelance work here in Singapore and I am trying to figure out the best way for her to be able to take on these projects. I understand the best method would have been her setting up a sole prop and then issuing a LOC to herself but that only applies to an LTVP+. Unfortunately, for some reason, the ICA officer only approved her for the LTVP (even though we have a child who is also a Singaporean Citizen and have been married for over 2.5 years). I was told I could not appeal, but could only re-apply for the LTVP+ after 6 months. 

Does anyone know if it is possible for me to set up a sole prop and then hire my wife under a work permit? Any help on the actual process? How would I go about with regards to the issue of salary as she will be consulting/freelancing and not have a fixed monthly? Could I put a low salary amount of a few hundred (estimated less than her projects) and then just make up the difference in a 'bonus' payout later? Any other alternate ways that anyone here has experienced? 

This has been a somewhat frustrating process for me as I fully expected we would get the LTVP+. I don't understand why the LOC does not apply to the LTVP as it applies to all other DP holders. 

I would really appreciate any help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for WP you need to pay her above 3,000 .. 

loc is better so wait for LTVP+ after 6 months

3 years of marriage is a magic number from what I know


----------

